# California



## KBug (Oct 14, 2010)

I was just wondering if any bunny lover's onhere,live in California.


----------



## okiron (Oct 14, 2010)

Nowhere near you but yup, I'm a Cali girl. Just moved to Sacramento from Anaheim about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 15, 2010)

I live near Sacramento!  So yep, California girl here.


----------



## andreabaylon (Oct 31, 2010)

Alhambra in the house!:biggrin:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 31, 2010)

Used to live in Tracy for more than five decades--moved 2 years ago but still close.


----------



## juliew19673 (Nov 21, 2010)

Represeting West Hollywood/Los Angeles area! 2 Buns and a kitten...


----------



## Animallover97 (Nov 28, 2010)

I live in the Inland Empire! Send me a PM if you live near there!!:wave:


----------



## DebsBuns (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm a So Cal girl. Live in the mountains of Santa Clarita.


----------



## DebsBuns (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm a So Cal girl. Live in the mountains of Santa Clarita.


----------



## FogCity (Dec 9, 2010)

Sf bay area here


----------



## CB Millicent (Mar 15, 2011)

Monterey Bay area here!


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm not on here much anymore, but I'm from Sacramento, too.


----------



## newbunny (Apr 19, 2011)

*DebsBuns wrote: *


> I'm a So Cal girl. Live in the mountains of Santa Clarita.


Hi, have you been to the Gentle Barn in Santa Clarita? Omg it is awesome!


----------



## newbunny (Apr 19, 2011)

Santa Barbara County!


----------



## FLIP5BUNNY (Apr 26, 2011)

Do you guys have dwarf bunnies you can spare? Or sell? We had Easter presents for our kids on Saturday but died on us on Monday. I have no idea what has caused to pass away but our daughters are devastated! Does anybody know any breeders around RC 91730?


----------



## Nibbles98 (Apr 28, 2011)

I do and I have my whole life I just turned 23 in March!!! : )


----------



## rabbitgeek (May 1, 2011)

Greetings from Sacramento, Calif.

Have a good day!


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (May 5, 2011)

I am in San Jose/Willow Glen


----------



## itoshiixhito (Jun 13, 2011)

Are any of you lovely people looking for a new rabbit to adopt?

My parents are making me get rid of mine. Here's the adoption thread http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=65892&forum_id=7


----------



## MagPie (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm from Sacramento, with a bunny and two cats


----------



## Waltnmel (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm a Modesto Man myself


----------



## miumiu (Aug 16, 2011)

me from caliiiii, central cali.


----------



## bunnymother22 (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm in Sacramento. All the vets are bunny vets at Bradshaw Vet Clinic are fantastic. And it's 24/7. 

9609 Bradshaw Rd
Elk Grove, CA 95624

(916) 525-8860 
VCAbradshaw.com 
:dancingorig::waiting::yahoo::clapping::hearts:ink iris:ink iris:


----------



## aeanders (Jan 21, 2012)

East Bay! Hello everyone!


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Jan 21, 2012)

yup yup! im a west los angeles!


----------



## Nicolene (Mar 4, 2012)

Fairfield, CA!


----------



## yannikin (Mar 21, 2012)

San Francisco in the house!


----------



## xcoronaangel (Apr 11, 2012)

Orange County -- Wondering if anyone else local has a Flemish Giant


----------



## StitchLover (Apr 12, 2012)

In Sac County


----------



## StitchLover (Apr 24, 2012)

Does anyone know where East Florin Road is in Bakersfield? I searched it but Google said it doesn't exist. I know for a fact it does.


----------



## aBeautifulHope (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm about an hour east of Sac in the foothills


----------



## Ziggy Smalls (Apr 27, 2012)

San Diego here! PB to be excact


----------



## mybunnyfurgus (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello! Just relocated to Mountain View (from Wisconsin) this past week. If anyone in the area knows of any good places for bunny supplies, a good vet, a good boarding facility (for when we go back to WI at Christmas) I'd appreciate the advice.

Thanks!


----------



## caustin4 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm not sure how far you're willing to drive, but there is an AMAZING rabbit vet in Hayward. Probably top in the state. Her name is dr. Harvey and the clinic is Chabot veterinary hospital. Not sure about supplies and boarding near you though.


----------



## amyshizzle (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm in SoCal! =)


----------



## trinitydrummond (Jun 30, 2012)

Fresno!


----------



## SaruCharmed (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah. I live in Stockton, but I really want to live in Portland, Oregon.


----------



## kouneli (Oct 28, 2012)

Los Angeles area here.


----------



## Wendylicious (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi, Im from oxnard CA! Ventura County. =)


----------



## Pigglebread (Jan 11, 2013)

Vacaville here


----------



## KaylaBun (Mar 3, 2013)

San Diego, by the beaches  I can see the ocean from my schools football field


----------



## KathyandChanelle (Mar 5, 2013)

San Jose, CA! Found an awesome vet tech nearby who does house/bunny/dog/pet sitting. She charges a bit much, but at least I'm at ease that my animals are well taken care of when I'm away.


----------



## gmtstars (Mar 6, 2013)

San Diego 

Mission Valley, but I would love to move to Clairemont!!


----------



## hyunkyong87 (Jun 24, 2013)

I,m living in California too in Desert hot Springs


----------



## Khainon (Jul 30, 2013)

im in california  lancaster to be exact..yay for the high desert..yes that was sarcasm lol


----------



## LumLumPop (Aug 14, 2013)

Anyone from Visalia? Please?

Anywho,two bunnies,5 cats,1 pig and 1 dog...we have a full house!


----------



## bellapsyd (Oct 5, 2013)

Santa Maria.... Anyone??


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## jemm (Oct 5, 2013)

I wish I was in California !!


----------



## savannahg4 (Oct 5, 2013)

I am in Fort Bragg in northern California. You can hear the ocean from my house. I have grown to love the sound of a fog horn! Its always foggy and cold. Definitely not what everyone believes California is! 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## savannahg4 (Oct 5, 2013)

It is pretty though! 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Khainon (Nov 6, 2013)

im here in lancaster with my 7 buns and my horse lol


----------



## Srecko (Nov 6, 2013)

Originally from Modesto, but now in beautiful San Diego! Woo!


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## oatmealbunbun (Nov 6, 2013)

Me and oatmeal bun live in the Antelope Valley !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Ted Bunny (Nov 6, 2013)

I live in Temecula with my cinnamon lop Ted)


----------



## sistanesa (Jan 27, 2014)

oatmealbunbun said:


> Me and oatmeal bun live in the Antelope Valley !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum



Omg i live i the antelope valley lancaster i just rescue this bunny
in November


----------



## bellaterra214 (Jan 28, 2014)

Orange County here


----------



## Country-Girl (Feb 7, 2014)

Clovis, Ca !


----------



## foxhound (Apr 14, 2014)

Whooop whooop I'm in sunny sd too!


----------



## BlancoBunBun (Jul 1, 2014)

Redondo Beach....anyone closeby?


----------



## AttilaTheBun (Mar 3, 2015)

Socal - San Gabriel Valley area here 

Looking to adopt a bun locally. If you know of anyone in the area that may be looking to rehome, please let me know!


----------



## BlancoBunBun (Mar 3, 2015)

There is a place in Redondo Beach (not sure if that is too far) called Too Many Rabbits that is wonderful. I am getting my next one from there. Contact Linda 714-264-4241 or you can always check out your local shelters. Also Linda might be able to let you know if she knows other rescues closer to you. Good luck!!!


----------



## Galaxy (Mar 23, 2015)

Bunny mom of two happy buns in the bay area :bunny18


----------



## North (May 7, 2016)

I live in San Jose, CA. Cambrian Park area.


----------



## North (May 7, 2016)

I don't see any posts here from 2016? Except yours & mine.&#128048;


----------



## BellaMyBaby (May 7, 2016)

I'm hereee! 

View attachment 1462641203981.jpg


----------

